# Does progesterone delay your period during 2ww?



## cas1703 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I had 2 x embryo transfers on 26th March which my test date for tomorrow (Monday) but clinic are actually doing it Tuesday. So far so good - resisted the temptation to test early.

TBH, I am not feeling anything - no feeling like AF is on way and on the other hand no symtons to suggest it will be  BFP. I wish I had something either way so I could get a "feeling"

My question is, is anyone knows - does taking the progesterone pessaries delay the onset of a period whatever the result. Would it be normal to get a period before the end of 2ww or is it delayed until you stop the pessaries. I have read a few threads on here and have got a bit confused?

I am trying to work out the probability of having no AF or pains then does that make it look good for me??

I just wish my test was tomorrow as the extra day is going to be really hard work.

Many thanks to you all in advance


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Mornin pet!

The drugs have been known to delay ur period,it is poss for it to arrive early even with the drugs though!!if today is ur test date u could always go and buy a preg test!!no point delayin it,clinic will do bloods so at least if u do a test ul not have any shockers tomorro!!

Good luck 
Jenna xx


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Good luck with the test (whether the official one or a cheeky home one!).  Last year (after a BFN) my period started the next day... so, the first day i wasn't taking the progesterone.  Not sure if that was just weird timing, or if that is usual that once you stop the artificial hormones your body takes over. Anyway - fingers crossed you've oodles of natural pregnancy hormones kickstarting in your system!
x


----------

